

Ask HN: Anyone else has problems with Dropbox? - Irene

Dropbox reverted my files to old versions once before. Now it happened again. I am not going to use this service anymore.
======
dholowiski
Did you contact them, as them what happened? They likely have backups. We use
dropbox extensively at work and I've never had this happen.

